# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Are all birch species edible?

## hello_there

Hello there friends, this is my first post and I apologise if I'm not in the right category.

I've been searching in regards to whether or not all birch species have the same edibility (sap, twigs, etc). I'm surprised I wasn't able to find the information. I'm very curious about the sap, as it would be incredibly useful if all birch species' sap was drinkable.

Sources cited would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance for you help.

----------


## hunter63

> Hello there friends, this is my first post and I apologise if I'm not in the right category.
> 
> I've been searching in regards to whether or not all birch species have the same edibility (sap, twigs, etc). I'm surprised I wasn't able to find the information. I'm very curious about the sap, as it would be incredibly useful if all birch species' sap was drinkable.
> 
> Sources cited would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance for you help.


Hunter63 Saying Hey and Welcome....From Wisconsin.


I highlighted your question....Googled it came up with:
http://doablesurvival.blogspot.com/2...rch-chaga.html

----------


## Graf

I live in Michigan and have drank birch sap, has many electrolytes in it, unfortunately it only is avaiable in the spring

----------


## Antonyraison

Birch is not indigenous to Southern Africa,
So I only see it seldom in peoples gardens.
We have waaaay different Flora here... with isolated information about it. 
So I really do not know About Birch, other than  you can tap them for the Sap and drink it, and the bark makes good tinder.. and umm there is fungus that usually can be found growing on them Chaga? that is usefull for Fires also.
That concludes my birch knowledge.

----------


## LowKey

If chaga is growing on it, it won't be much good for sap.

----------


## hunter63

Birch is in the same category a maple (many kinds), even boxelder....where the sap con be collected and consumed.

I guess the OP moved on.....but should have came up with all sorts of information and method of use?
Term paper  was due and we weren't fast enough?

Anyway

Had a friend that had been struck by lightning..2 or 3 times ..... If it starts clouding up....get away from him.

At the advice of a native american medicine women...drank birch tea.... as a protection against lightning... as no one ever hear of a birch tree being struck.

He was also advised to carry a #1 iron golf club as protection against lightning during storms.....Because even God can't hit a #1 iron.

----------


## Rick

There is solid truth to both of those.

----------


## hunter63

> If chaga is growing on it, it won't be much good for sap.


That may be true...but chaga tea is very popular.....
https://chagahq.com/

I found some at a farmers market.....I was more interested in getting some for fire starting...to catch sparks.
Guy selling all sorts of stuff and mushrooms for natural cures and such.

Had a big glass jar of chaga tea(?)....but looked like False tinder, or false fungus and has is hoof-shaped horse foot shape. 

http://chaga-mushrooms.com/

Didn't know how that tea would be.... so passed on it....but picked up a couple of pieces to play with as fire starter....But had limited results...but is supposed to work.

The guy looked and sounded like he found some wasn't sure what it was......had watched some You Tubes...and went into business.
I suspect he was versed on "Other herbs"...so not wanting to "go see Alice on the Dark Side of The moon".... I headed for the beer tent.

What does have to do with drinking sap ?....not much.....but started looking around and found this stuff.

DW is making pickles, soI am amusing my self.

----------


## hunter63

> There is solid truth to both of those.


I honestly did think anyone would catch that...LOl

----------


## crashdive123

We catch everything, but sometimes need to step outside for a bacon sammich.

----------


## LowKey

Drinking sap is all the rage now. Some new health food kick.
There were people selling it bottled at one of the recent farmers markets. 
Birch, hickory, maple...
All of them cost more than the same size syrup container. 
Some people have more money than brains.

----------


## hunter63

> Drinking sap is all the rage now. Some new health food kick.
> There were people selling it bottled at one of the recent farmers markets. 
> Birch, hickory, maple...
> All of them cost more than the same size syrup container. 
> Some people have more money than brains.


Haven't really seen sap offered for sale yet......I'll have to look.

I can see  some maple syrup makes, having a few adult beverages....one says:
"Ya Know,...Lot of work boiling this stuff down..... has to meet the USDA regulations and approved labels and all.....Let's just sell the sap....call it a maple syrup KIT......No rules yet"

Other guys says: "Good idea, people will buy anything.....Remember that guy that buys those mushroom logs for $20 bucks?.....bet he'd be in for a couple of jars.

----------

